# Touchpad left button not working.



## Zazizizou (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi. 
 I have a Macbook Pro 13" the touchpad works well but its left button seems not to work properly:
 I have no problem using "Tap to Clic" and "Secondary Tap" fonctions. However, when I CLIC on the left side (left corner) of the touchpad nothing happens though it works when I use the right side.
 Is it a material problem or just configuration ?
Thank for you answers.


----------



## earthsaver (Oct 11, 2009)

There is no "left" or "right" button, but you can look in the Trackpad pane of System Preferences to see how corners are set up. I don't think you can set up both corners at the same time.


----------



## Zazizizou (Oct 11, 2009)

That's what I'm saying, the left corner doesn't work in both cases, even when I set it as the left corner as the Right clic, it doesn't work !

Thanks for your time !


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 11, 2009)

Is this the white/black polycarbonate MacBook, or the unibody MacBook?


----------



## earthsaver (Oct 11, 2009)

Zazizizou reported it's a MacBook Pro 13", so it's a Unibody model.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 11, 2009)

Ooh, hey, who snuck that "Pro" in there when I wasn't looking?!  

The reason I asked whether it was unibody or polycarbonate was because some people have reported trouble "clicking" on the trackpad in certain areas of the trackpad -- namely, the edges and toward the top of the trackpad button.

It seems a firm click in the center-bottom is a sure-fire way to always click, so it may be worth checking out your "clicking" habits to ensure that you're hitting the trackpad in a centered, balanced spot instead of off to one side.


----------



## earthsaver (Oct 11, 2009)

This user is trying to use the lower left corner for secondary clicks. Primary clicks are not apparently a problem.


----------



## Zazizizou (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I know where exactly I'm clicking. But the problem is that it used to work a few days ago. Now when I clic in the exact center of the trackpad, nothing happens ! And the primary click IS a problem as it doesn't work each time 
Thank you so much for answers.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 11, 2009)

First try to Reset Your PRAM. If that doesn't work try opening System Preferences->Mouse (Keyboard & Mouse in 10.5.x) and change the settings ever so slightly to see if that helps.

If nothing helps take into your local Apple Store's Genius Bar to see what they say because you might have a hardware issue.


----------



## djackmac (Oct 11, 2009)

The trackpad is now separate of the top case and can be swapped out separately. I ran into something similar with a 15" macbook pro. Tried swapping the trackpad and it didn't fix it. Sent it to Apple depot and multiple parts got replaced after the trackpad to get it functioning correctly again.


----------



## Starscreamer (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you manage to fix this? Was it a hardware issue and did the touch pad need replacing or could be cured with a PRAM/SMC reset, format/reinstall?

I have a similar issue. I too use the bottom left as left click and bottom right as right click. I got my Macbook Pro 15" Unibody in august 2009 and it was fine up until around october 2009. It now is a bit intermittent. Around every 4th or 5th left click it doesnt register and I have to click again to make up for it. Extremely annoying. I need to use the left right thing as I prefer using my touch pad with one hand, hate having to do the apple right click thing holding a key down with a central click. It's just not ergonomic.

If it hadn't been working great in the past I'd have just thought it was a 'feature' of left and right clicking, but because it did work fine I fear the touch pad could be dying.

I'd like to know if you solved the problem or if anyone else has solved a similar problem. Intermittent mouse clicks are soooo annoying, especially on a £2k laptop!

It's also annoy as you could be dragging something and the click would randomly stop and you would drop the item, even tho the mouse button has been phyiscially depressed the whole time. Can screw a lot of stuff up when you do a simple drag and it drops into a random folder 

Spec:

August 2009 Macbook Pro 15" Unibody
Multi touch glass touch pad
Left and right clickable areas enabled
Snow Leopard - Fresh install not upgrade.
No other mouse software running that could influence the touch pad behaviour.


----------

